# **** Great Minds at Work ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've always told folks the majority of game commissions have become business centers for collecting money from the guys and gals who enjoy hunt'in and fish'in. Heres a new scheme for put'in cash in their pockets from the Colorado DOW.

Colorado hunt'in regs are hard for some to figure out (they must have lawyers write'em up) to start with--- I'm still try'in to wrap my brain around this new one.

Check this one out--- from the regs pamphlet--->

*NEW! PREFERENCE POINT FEE CHANGES.*

>> *HOW IT WORKS *If you do not hold a 2013 annual* or big game license, or do not receive a license through the draw, you will be charged *$40 PER SPECIES *(for elk, deer, pronghorn and bear) for which you get a preference point. This fee applies to residents and nonresidents.

>> *HOW TO AVOID IT *If you don't want to pay the fee, you have until March 31, 2014, to purchase a 2013 annual fishing, annual small game annual resident combination fishing and small game, or resident senior fishing license.

Now tell me how that's suppose to work. Is that somewhat like larceny?.

The Bunny Business is boom'in in Colorado.

awprint:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It looks like if you want the preference points they are offering you another way other than paying $40.

Sent from my somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Seem to me, it's to target residents/non-residents who didn't get a lic. last year...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Their suppose to refund your $49 if you don't draw a license and you'll receive one point (with refund) since you didn't draw. Are they say'in their just gonna keep my money and force a preference point on me?.

The deadline to put in for a draw big game license is April 1, 2014.

The expiration date for small game license is March 31, 2014.

They're saying if I purchase a 2013 small game or fishing license I avoid the fee. The 2013 S/G fishing license will expire in four days--- then on April 1, 2014 I spend another $41 for a 2014 valid S/G fishing license.

Someone seems to be get'in $40 and it aint me.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That seems to be part of it Eric--- So their penalizing hunters who didn't want to hunt big game last year. Kinda reads like the Mob--- send me money or pay the price.

awprint:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Wait, are we talking about onamacare now? 

Sent from my somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow. pay 40 now or 41 tomorrow...sounds like all the commisioners paid a visit or two to the local dispensary !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

catcapper said:


> That seems to be part of it Eric--- So their penalizing hunters who didn't want to hunt big game last year. Kinda reads like the Mob--- send me money or pay the price.
> 
> awprint:


 Yep... Is anyone working on repealing your 10 rnd. mag. limit?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Say what. That is one of the dumbest things I have heard in a long time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is akin to the guy that was selling the 80%lowers for AR's drill a few holes do a little work and assemble a rifle...works for me.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short said:


> 15 round limit, and yes, currently our Sheriff's Association is working with attorneys and they have filed the motion to dismiss. It's now in the hands of the courts.
> 
> The law reads : "After July 1, 2013, magazines holding more than 15 rounds may not be sold or transferred within the state." I can buy a "parts kit" at my local shop, which is 100% legal because it's not by law considered a magazine until fully assembled. All I have to do is assemble it when I get home and ...ding!...30 round mag....there's always a loophole.
> 
> Idiots...every last one of them....especially that a**hole Hickenpooper.


 That's good. so if I moved there, I could bring my magazines? You just can't buy or sell them...for now.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep, the wording is a little tricky which = more $ for the commission. But don't worry folks, starting this year if your a nonresident and you purchased a big game license, you'll get a free fishing license to go along with it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

ok... what about machine guns? Can you own one in CO?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

No high cap mags, must give up $40 and in order to use it (the point or fish'n license), you must visit the "colorful" state and spend more money. Sounds like they're in a world of hurt for out of state hunter$. But hey, you can get stoned, and fish, with a low cap mag, if you're lucky enough to draw.......So, in, a, sto, ners, mind, it's, a, win, win, situa, tion....Sorry fellas, had to slow it down, so they could read it. I'd go further, but my New Years Resolution prevents me from saying what I know you're all thinking. Damn, they (Colorado)sure make these resolutions hard! Next year I'm going with massive weight loss, better exercise, and saving the entire planet.......Much easier.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Short, please keep us posted. Lets just hope that the Honorable Marcia Krieger took the time to read the United States Constitution. And may god help you guys. Next time around, vote them out.


----------

